# Where is my avatar?



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 6, 2005)

Where did my avatar go??!!!!! Whats going on?


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2005)

There were some things that happened due to the recent upgrade. Try uploading your avatar again and see if that helps.


----------



## MJ (Nov 6, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Where did my avatar go??!!!!! Whats going on?


The new upgade had an issue with your old username "Deadly Sushi", and the one you have now. I merged the names, so everything should be fixed now.


----------

